# Looking for outdoor power outlet cover



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Now I've spoken with 50seven about this before and he posted me an image of it which I've not copy and pasted yet. I'm looking for a clear or smoke tint or opaque (sp?) outlet cover. I already have an existing outdoor thin profile cover which I would like to put that cover over top of it so I can plug a heavy guage extention cord into it and run it through some PVC piping to my greenhouse about 6-7 yards away. 

I'm looking to do it this way then to have a wire run directly from the mains to a junction box at the greenhouse and having to hiring a electrian (sp?) to cut the power and wire it up. 

I'll be running a 180gph (home depot, I think 6-10W) pond pump, ~6W air pump, some UPS just for the air pump, timer, probably a 12v battery charger (not all the time as it'll be semi off grid with solar panel), and probably a 13W CFL just for at night to check on some things. 

I checked Home D before at a few stores but did not find anything and the clerks there at the few stores I've been to knew wha tI was asking but it seems that item has been pulled of the shelves probably for low sales or something. I've not had time to check Rona/Lowes so if anyone sees such an item please let me know.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

AquaNeko said:


> I'm looking to do it this way then to have a wire run directly from the mains to a junction box at the greenhouse and having to hiring a electrian (sp?) to cut the power and wire it up.


You don't need to cut off all the power in the house, just that circuit. Switch it off at the breaker box (fuse box).

I strongly suggest that whatever you do, you get a GFCI outlet between the mains and whatever you intend to connect it to.

Also, before doing any home wiring, read the building code and make sure that whatever you do conforms to code. Not only is this safer, but if you have a fire or other problem that can be traced to your efforts, your insurance company will probably not honor the claim. They'll probably also drop you and you may have a hard time finding insurance elsewhere.

If you aren't knowledgable and confident about doing wiring, have it done by someone who is.

You should be able to find or make something to protect your outdoor outlet (which should be a GFCI). How about those plastic covers for dryer vent outlets?


----------



## Russgro (Apr 14, 2010)

I would just go with a GFCI breaker instead of the receptacle will last much longer. Im sure your electrician will recommend one.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

I remember what you're looking for.

Supreme Electric on Laidlaw (just East of McCowan, N of #7) will have it.


----------

